
Huawei’s Revenue Hits Record $122B in 2019 Despite U.S. Campaign - vo2maxer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/huaweis-revenue-hits-record-122-billion-in-2019-despite-u-s-campaign-11577754021
======
lettergram
52% of their business in 2018 came directly from China. I suspect China also
supported them with additional spending in 2019 (for this headline).

11% of their business came from other south pacific countries (which they have
a large stake in)

6% from the Americas.

30% of their revenue came from Europe-Africa-Middle East, which is the real
"battle ground" for them.

[https://www.huawei.com/us/press-events/annual-
report/2018](https://www.huawei.com/us/press-events/annual-report/2018)

~~~
atlasunshrugged
Yes, I'll be really interested to see what happens in Europe in particular as
the US has longer term relationships with governments and others there and you
would think this would lead to fewer contracts (at least on the govt/large
company front). That said, many of my colleagues in Europe even though they
know about Huawei's potential transfer of data to China and are no fans of the
Chinese government still choose their phones based on price and many of the
countries I visit (Kyiv, France, etc.) have nice Huawei showrooms and seem to
be doing good business.

When asking colleagues about why they would choose Huawei aside from price
(all of them could afford Apple if they wanted) the common response I got was
that everyone is spying on everyone anyways and usually a joke about is China
really any worse than the U.S.

~~~
hrktb
> joke about is China really any worse than the U.S.

Most people of my generation didn’t see that much of the cold war but still
understood what was done during that time on both side, and that from very
early in their life.

A lot of people are not joking when they say they don’t trust the US, and tend
to pay more attention to the control the US has on the tech and media sectors,
even if the US is a long time ally.

------
neya
I live in a Chinese dominated country. I can tell you this is because of the
absurd nationalistic view that the Chinese hold. For example, I know atleast 5
co-workers who sold their iPhones to get a Huawei when the sanction was made.
Part of the reason was Huawei phones' prices (even new ones) drastically
dropped when the announcement of no more Android support was made, so these
guys (and girls) got it at a super good price, but most of it is due to the
nationalistic view that they hold towards China. "US is evil, I should support
China at such times!" this was the explanation I was given. I was blown away
that people could be so nationalistic. I'm neither Chinese nor American, so it
was interesting to observe from a neutral standpoint, such nationalistic
attitude from people who held double degrees / PhDs who simply believed US is
evil and China is the victim. This was very noticeable when Huawei's CFO was
arrested. I tried to understand why, so I threw many arguments at them such as
Huawei was actually caught sending data back to 3rd party servers in China and
I even tried explaining maybe the sanction is on them because they broke the
law/agreement w/ the US. But it didn't seem to change anything about the way
they thought. They still went ahead and purchased Huawei products like crazy.

~~~
roenxi
> because of the absurd nationalistic view that the Chinese hold

Nothing absurd about it. The US government is trying to coerce the Chinese
government. Great time for them to feel nationalistic.

> I tried to understand why, so I threw many arguments at them such as Huawei
> was actually caught sending data back to 3rd party servers in China and I
> even tried explaining maybe the sanction is on them because they broke the
> law/agreement w/ the US.

The core of that argument rests on the idea that Chinese people should accept
that the US can dictate how they deal with Iran. And that the US can choose
how to enforce compliance to that law. Both of those assumptions are flaky at
a basic Chinese-people-should-agree-with-this level.

International rule of law would be nice, but the US doesn't particularly
constrain themselves by rule of law in the international sphere - they've
invaded a lot of countries on flimsy pretexts. That is much worse than trading
with people. After that example, why should the Chinese worry about
international rules that are inconvenient? For all the fact that their
government is brutal and terrifying it hasn't invaded anywhere in the middle
east in the last 20 years.

~~~
neya
My understanding is this - the core of the argument is that a profit making
entity from China violated a foreign law in a foreign land. And people were
getting nationalistic about it without understanding that an agreement means
you agreed on something (in this case, not to do something) and violating that
has consequences as per foreign law because the company is operating in a
foreign land that isn't their own.

For example, if some company from my country violated US (or wherever they
operated) law and got penalized for that (and they have been in the past,
actually), I wouldn't be like "screw the US! I must support my country!!". I
would just think "Oh, probably they shouldn't have done that" and move on. All
I'm saying is it's surprising to me to see this kind of nationalistic knee-
jerk reaction en masse. I have never witnessed it personally until now, so I
shared my mere observation.

~~~
roenxi
Huawei isn't being penalised though; this is a direct charge against Meng. The
US doesn't need the CFO to be in the courtroom to press charges against
Huawei. The focus is a little different; this is much more personal.

If it were just a charge against Huawei then yeah, a nationalistic response
would be a little silly.

~~~
ibobev
The arrest of Meng seems to me like the Roman and Byzantine practice for
taking hostages from families of foreign leaders to ensure their loyalty and
obedience to their interests.

------
rogerkirkness
They are the Apple + Cisco of not-America parts of the world.

~~~
Cyph0n
Huawei competes with Cisco mostly outside of EU and NA.

Disclaimer: I work in Cisco’s SP routing group.

------
elfexec
Their revenue is below expectations. Their revenue growth is lower than a year
ago. And they lowered expectations for 2020. In other words, the revenue is
projected to hit $122B because of the US sanctions, not despite it. Otherwise,
the revenue, growth and expectations would have been a lot higher.

Wish the "news" would just print the facts without the spin for a change.

------
ktln2
Huawei is (essentially) a state-owned company - I don't think they are
calculating revenue using external auditor and comply with GAAP. It is not
comparable with any publicly traded companies.

~~~
bigpumpkin
This is false. KPMG audits Huawei's financial statements, and the financial
statements are prepared in accordance to IFRS.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
I've heard about quite a few times KPMG has worked hand in hand with the
people it was supposed to be auditing so I'm not sure that's a big plus (ex.
S. Africa scandals)

------
gjooberb
Are military veterans a protected class for employment purposes?

How does one steal technology that no other company posses?

------
neonate
[http://archive.md/Fcuc5](http://archive.md/Fcuc5)

------
monocasa
I mean, I love Matebook Pro.

~~~
throwaway1997
As far as ripoff items go, it's not bad

~~~
monocasa
It fits my use case way better than Macbooks these days, and the build quality
is comparable.

------
rolltiide
That's pretty amazing, I feel like sanctioning as a tool will fall apart
pretty soon and this is a validation of that

~~~
PostOnce
Sanctions are a means to enforce either one nation's will--or the standards of
the global community--without resorting to open war.

Let us hope sanctions don't fall apart as a tool, lest we end up with a much
less pleasant tool: war.

